# User Manual??



## Papa (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a Sears Craftsman 944.520621, 24" Cut, with the LCT Stormforce 291cc engine.
Would any know where/how I can get a pdf copy of the user manual for it?:snowing:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Papa said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman 944.520621, 24" Cut, with the LCT Stormforce 291cc engine.
> Would any know where/how I can get a pdf copy of the user manual for it?:snowing:


Here is the service manual for the engine, someone will probably be posting soon with a manual/link for the machine.

Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC

Good luck with it!


----------

